# Texture touch up



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Have any of you guys used one of these? About everything around here is texture. So we 'get' to fix quite a bit. Mostly orange peel. Those cans get pricey. Takes about a half can usually to repair whatever. They are close to 15 bucks a can. But this thisg looks a little cheesey. What do you think?
http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/...urce=Act-On+Software&utm_term=EZ-Pro+Shop+Now


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

always used a Hopper and have a new Mtown hopper,


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> always used a Hopper and have a new Mtown hopper,


Me too, almost all of the time for repairs. The cans have almost no over spray, though. So not much covering. A hopper makes you do a lot of covering.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> Me too, almost all of the time for repairs. The cans have almost no over spray, though. So not much covering. A hopper makes you do a lot of covering.


well could you buy it once and refill the bag cause if it hooks to air supply you can use any bag


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> well could you buy it once and refill the bag cause if it hooks to air supply you can use any bag


I wondered that, too. Seems you could.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

I bought one. Came in the winter, and the bags were all froze, didn't work. Ordered more in the summer, those were all separated and didn't work. Tried to fill my own, didn't work. Frustrated and threw it somewhere. Should try it again sometime. Even bought a $220 cali-aire compressor to use it with. If I can find it I'll let you know Tim and send it to you. For me, I'll just keep getting rap®d on the rattle cans-good and fast but not cheap.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

mld said:


> I bought one. Came in the winter, and the bags were all froze, didn't work. Ordered more in the summer, those were all separated and didn't work. Tried to fill my own, didn't work. Frustrated and threw it somewhere. Should try it again sometime. Even bought a $220 cali-aire compressor to use it with. If I can find it I'll let you know Tim and send it to you. For me, I'll just keep getting rap®d on the rattle cans-good and fast but not cheap.


The cans work good. It seems best to stick with them. And if it is bigger than a can, I will just cover and grab a hopper. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## igorson (Nov 10, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> Have any of you guys used one of these? About everything around here is texture. So we 'get' to fix quite a bit. Mostly orange peel. Those cans get pricey. Takes about a half can usually to repair whatever. They are close to 15 bucks a can. But this thisg looks a little cheesey. What do you think?
> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/...urce=Act-On+Software&utm_term=EZ-Pro+Shop+Now


do all texture touch ups with whooper. It is ease and cheep.


----------



## Leeboy (Dec 15, 2014)

I've this thing easy a dozen times for small touch ups never use a can again 

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/power-tex-texture-sprayer/939821


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Leeboy said:


> I've this thing easy a dozen times for small touch ups never use a can again
> 
> http://www.homedepot.ca/product/power-tex-texture-sprayer/939821


That looks like a good idea. Don't have to haul the compressor. About 10 cans are the same money.


----------

